# I like Sibelius 4th- What else?



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I need some music like Sibelius 4th, preferably late romantic early modern period.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Strauss' Alpine Symphony, Metamorphosen

Sibelius' other symphonies :lol:


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Early Schoenberg. Example: Verklärte Nacht, string orchestra version
Late Bruckner. Example: Symphony 9


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

classical yorkist said:


> I need some music like Sibelius 4th, preferably late romantic early modern period.


Sibelius 7
Debussy La Mer
Ravel Rapsodie Espagnole


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

A big yes to all those, some of which I'd heard before, and that Bruckner is really good.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Barber Adagio for Strings
Vaughan Williams Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis
Respighi Pines of Rome, Fountains of Rome, Feste Romane

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Try the symphonies of Ernst Toch and Edmund Rubbra also.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Mahler: symphonies; especially 2 and 9.
Berg: Violin Concerto
Bartok: Divertimento for String Orchestra

If you like Sibelius 4, you may even want to consider Shostakovich symphonies. A bit more modern and dense than Sibelius, but Sib 4 has that incredible darkness to it, as do many of Shostakovich's works. Or that's how I hear them.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree especially with the Schoenberg and Berg suggestions. In addition:

Debussy: _Jeux_
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Rubbra,Moeran and Nielsen.

( oh! and you might like to have a listen to Melartin and Madetoja....and Tubin)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Moeran: Symphony, Cello concerto, Violin concerto.

Also try the Bax symphonies (start with 6) and symphonic poems (start with November woods).

For Sibelius, make sure you hear Tapiola.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Check out Prokofiev Symphony 3 (Muti), or Symphony 6 (Jaarvi), Nielsen Symphony 4 "inextinguishable"


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Andolink said:


> Try the symphonies of Ernst Toch and Edmund Rubbra also.


I am tempted to make your post my signature. :angel:


----------

